# 2015 GNC 3500 fisher bumper trimming pics



## denbadax (Sep 5, 2011)

Good morning I have a 2015 GMC 3500 all terrain, I am looking for some pictures of the bumper trimming to see how much more I need to trim off the bottom of the bumper. I have removed the lower valance. Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Take your time and you can keep them pretty clean...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Take your time and you can keep them pretty clean...
> 
> View attachment 185842


Very nice, very clean.

'Cept he has a Fisher, not a Western. That won't work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

denbadax said:


> Good morning I have a 2015 GMC 3500 all terrain, I am looking for some pictures of the bumper trimming to see how much more I need to trim off the bottom of the bumper. I have removed the lower valance. Thanks


Do you have the 7192 instructions? Fisher gives you detailed pictures on the cutting required in them

http://library.fisherplows.com/pdfs/41491.03_040114.pdf

And if you didn't have them already - sit down first. This isn't "trimming", this is "reconstructive surgery"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Very nice, very clean.
> 
> 'Cept he has a Fisher, not a Western. That won't work.


How the hell do you know what mount he has... you next to him or something???

EDIT: In the title of the thread... guess I should look at that... :clapping:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> How the hell do you know what mount he has... you next to him or something???
> 
> EDIT: In the title of the thread... guess I should look at that... :clapping:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> How the hell do you know what mount he has... you next to him or something???


His ESPN is working this morning


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It doesn't help him, but I have to comment that Western appears to have the cleanest mount by far of any I've seen for that truck. Too bad I couldn't give away a Western in this area.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Too bad I couldn't give away a Western in this area.


You guys prefer to run junk do you now.... :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> It doesn't help him, but I have to comment that Western appears to have the cleanest mount by far of any I've seen for that truck. Too bad I couldn't give away a Western in this area.


Just so you know, They don't all look like that... that took me HOURS of cutting with a cut off wheel and a dremel and then adding materiel to my pockets to make it that clean. That is my personal truck, my daily driver work truck got the sawzall treatment...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> You guys prefer to run junk do you now.... :laugh:


I have nothing against them - but here in the NE, people will choose a trip edge laced with Ebola before they'll choose a full trip. As a salesman, you gotta keep the customers happy.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just so you know, They don't all look like that... that took me HOURS of cutting with a cut off wheel and a dremel and then adding materiel to my pockets to make it that clean. That is my personal truck, my daily driver work truck got the sawzall treatment...


Still, both Boss and Fisher require huge modifications to physically go on, regardless of how much time you are willing to spend on making it look "clean."

Boss' bumper replacements are better than nothing, but yours looks much nicer than the Boss one that requires removing 100% of that shiny chrome.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> I have nothing against them - but here in the NE, people will choose a trip edge laced with Ebola before they'll choose a full trip. As a salesman, you gotta keep the customers happy.


So its buy a plow and get a vaccine shot?

Didnt think you had Dr. status


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Didnt think you had Dr. status


Well, customers are always complaining about feeling like they've been bent-over after I quoted them a price, so...


----------



## denbadax (Sep 5, 2011)

I have looked at the fisher instructions. I would like to see some pictures from some one that has it Installed on their truck to see how much more trimming is needed in the area of the front license plate/push plates


----------



## denbadax (Sep 5, 2011)

I have seen the fisher instructions, I am still looking for pictures of the trimming on a fisher set up. I need to trim more around the lower portion of the front license plate


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

My guys just finished one a western 15 2500hd Came out pretty good. Could have cut off more material.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

hes right you know.. trip edge or die with this nasty NE parking lots, roads, driveways and those ridiculous curbs... 

ill take a free mvp3 its the same as my XV2


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I have nothing against them - but here in the NE, people will choose a trip edge laced with Ebola before they'll choose a full trip. As a salesman, you gotta keep the customers happy.


How do you sell Boss then? Aren't most of their plows full moldboard trip?

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> How do you sell Boss then? Aren't most of their plows full moldboard trip?
> 
> NYH1.


Depends on the model. Unlike Fisher, they manufacture both - Fisher does not because they have the separate Western product line.

For Vs, the vast majority of my sales are DXTs, though occasionally some non dual trip are purchased because some customers are concerned with weight and/or price.

My straighblade sales, 8s and 9s, are trip edge 20 to 1.

All their downsized stuff in the HTX line is full trip, but people putting a plow on their Tundra or F150 aren't nearly as concerned about full trip vs trip edge.

Their heavy duty models are full trip and I rarely ever sell them.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Boss super duty trip edge, rock-solid plow!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Depends on the model. Unlike Fisher, they manufacture both - Fisher does not because they have the separate Western product line.


They also have Snow Ex (formally Blizzard). Western and Snow Ex V plows are trip edge as well.



cwren2472 said:


> Their heavy duty models are full trip and I rarely ever sell them.


You don't sell any Boss Super Duty Plows w/trip edge?

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> They also have Snow Ex (formally Blizzard). Western and Snow Ex V plows are trip edge as well.
> 
> You don't sell any Boss Super Duty Plows w/trip edge?
> 
> NYH1.


If you mean _without_, only 1 so far this year and that one was only because I was sold out of trip edge


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Does the boss super duty trip edge out sell the fisher hd? Only one bus full moldbored trip this year?


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Boss, cant type


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

16hdsport said:


> Does the boss super duty trip edge out sell the fisher hd?


Not at my dealership. Fisher outsells Boss.

And yes, only 1 full trip that I recall off hand. There may have been 1 or 2 others - I'm not at work and we are already around 90 units so I cant say I recall all of them


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I have been pretty happy with my trip edge super duty. My local dealer actually pushes the full moldboard trip but all the other ones in the area recommend the trip Edge so that's what I went with. Seems to work well in the heavy wet Massachusetts snow. What part of New England are you in


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> If you mean _without_, only 1 so far this year and that one was only because I was sold out of trip edge


No, I meant with trip edge.

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> No, I meant with trip edge.
> 
> NYH1.


I think you misread my post. Or I misspoke. Its trip edges I sell primarily, not full trip. And I only sold the lone full trip


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I think you misread my post. Or I misspoke. Its trip edges I sell primarily, not full trip. And I only sold the lone full trip


Gotcha!

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My western plow is a trip edge...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I wasnt implying that only Fisher made trip edge plows in the DD line, just explaining why Fisher (mostly) does not make full trip while Boss manufacturers both. 

Even with Fisher, the HS and Homesteaders were still full trip.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BTW, I did NOT know that the Western Vs were trip edge. Learn something new every day


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> BTW, I did NOT know that the Western Vs were trip edge. Learn something new every day


And chain lift...Thumbs Up


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> And chain lift...Thumbs Up


I heard that the chain is welded too


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

cwren2472 said:


> BTW, I did NOT know that the Western Vs were trip edge. Learn something new every day


MVP/MVP3 are the same as XV/XV2. just different headgear, and no X bracing behind the blade, just vertical supports.

other than the fact their expandable is full trip, western is growing on me, i like the mount is so clean and hidden in the offseason. before it never mattered, but with the GMs and their ground effects type bumpers, it looks the absolute best.


----------

